# On going search question



## bowtiebear (May 21, 2013)

I have an on going search for Disney. Does it hold the week?  Or do I just get an email and if I don't get there to hold it or book myself it gets gone?

Also if you are staying on property can you just charge all your food to your room?  I've been looking and I think we could eat $300 or more cheaper than we could do the dining plan but I do like the idea of just having a card and not having to carry around everything.

Thank you so much!


----------



## johnf0614 (May 21, 2013)

bowtiebear said:


> I have an on going search for Disney. Does it hold the week?  Or do I just get an email and if I don't get there to hold it or book myself it gets gone?
> 
> Also if you are staying on property can you just charge all your food to your room?  I've been looking and I think we could eat $300 or more cheaper than we could do the dining plan but I do like the idea of just having a card and not having to carry around everything.
> 
> Thank you so much!



The OGS will hold the room for 24 hours I believe, until you respond by booking, otherwise it automatically releases the room.

I believe you can book everything to your room as well, but not positive.


----------



## Lisa P (May 21, 2013)

Yes, as long as you associate a credit card with your room key card for security, you may use your room key card to charge all food and merchandise at the Disney-managed venues, with a handful of exceptions - mostly small, movable carts selling things like ice cream.  It's been a few years since we tried to buy anything at one of these carts so they may have even added these to their key card and credit card charging system.  But this applies to everywhere in the Disney parks, Disney resorts and some parts of Downtown Disney.

It does add to the convenience a bit, for staying onsite.  You get a statement of all the charges when you check out and it's all charged against your credit card as a single charge.  When we've stayed offsite, we just used our credit card to do the same thing.

But when staying onsite, it allows for us to have charging privileges given to any key cards we wish.  So family may use it, when we want them to have that full access.  That can be a double-edged sword, if you get me.  :ignore:


----------



## cory30 (May 21, 2013)

A match to your ongoing search should remain on hold for 72 hours. If you place a unit on hold via instant exchange it will remain on hold for 24 hours (or until midnight on the following day) before automatically releasing.


----------



## dvc_john (May 21, 2013)

Re: Charging to your room

As mentioned, just give a credit card when you check in. They have a new system now. At retail outlets and counter service outlets, you just tap your card to a device, enter a Pin number (you assign a pin number when you check in) and you're done. (The pin number is obviously for security in case you would lose your card.)
At table service restaurants, you just give you KTTW (room key) card to your waiter, much like you would give them a credit card.


----------



## bowtiebear (May 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone!

One other question.  On RCI it says the 1 bedrooms are sleep 4 only.  On the DVC page I know at least the Animal Kingdom 1 bedrooms say they sleep up to 5.  Our kids are young 8,5 and 4 and we would be fine in a 1 bedroom.  I would prefer a 2 but if it means getting the room I'm fine with a 1.   If you were me would you change the search to a 1 bedroom?  Just to make sure it is okay I think I will call them and find out for sure about the sleeps 5.


----------



## chunkygal (May 23, 2013)

When it says 5, it will be tight and the kids must be small...but you will be there!
When we did in the past we took a small air mattress.


----------



## Lisa P (May 23, 2013)

bowtiebear said:


> we would be fine in a 1 bedroom.  I would prefer a 2 but if it means getting the room I'm fine with a 1.   If you were me would you change the search to a 1 bedroom?


Depends on when you're searching and whether your dates are flexible and whether you're searching for a particular DVC resort vs any/all DVCs.

If your search:
--- has a range of dates that include commonly available weeks
--- includes all DVC resorts (or at least SSR or OKW, the larger resorts)
--- is still at least 6 months away
...then I would not settle for a 1BR for 5 people yet, and leave the search intact for a 2BR.

The more restricted your search parameters, the more I might seriously consider reducing to a 1BR.  This is especially true if you've already had the ongoing search running for some time without success and it's now less than 5 1/2 months out.  Just one person's opinion.


----------



## bowtiebear (May 23, 2013)

It's for Nov-December of this year.  Our initial plan was to go next year but I decided I would start a search and see what happened.  Now I'm all about needing to go this year for sure.  It won't be the end of the world if we have to wait until next year but I want to go this year.  I have all the resorts in my 2 bedroom search.  
Plus if we get the 2 bedroom and my mom or mother in law did decide to go it would be okay.  Which it would be great to have extra help with 3 small kids.


----------



## elaine (May 24, 2013)

double post


----------



## elaine (May 24, 2013)

I am a DVc owner, but have also stayed on RCI trades. Most DVCs will confirm 5 into a 1BR. AKV and OKW have a sleeper chair that sleep 5 persons. Other DVCs only have beds/sofas for 4 persons, so you have to bring an air mattress. I have called DVC after getting my RCI exchanges and confirmed 5 persons, including airport shuttle (Magic Express) on 2 exchanges.
There is one BIG exception--value 1BR At AKV only sleep 4 and they will only confirm 4 persons--even for DVC members staying on DVc points. Values are a bit smaller and do not have sleeper chair. You could get a value room if you search RCI for a 1BR that sleeps 4 at AKV. You can check after the hold and find out the address. Kidani has a different address. Values are only in Jambo (part of the main lodge). We are a family of 5 and really like OKW, as the units are very large. Nov/Dec is a popular time. There are fewer 2Brs available. SSR/OKW tend to have the most availability in RCI. Elaine


----------



## ptlohmysoul (May 24, 2013)

elaine said:


> I am a DVc owner, but have also stayed on RCI trades. Most DVCs will confirm 5 into a 1BR. AKV and OKW have a sleeper chair that sleep 5 persons. Other DVCs only have beds/sofas for 4 persons, so you have to bring an air mattress. I have called DVC after getting my RCI exchanges and confirmed 5 persons, including airport shuttle (Magic Express) on 2 exchanges.
> There is one BIG exception--value 1BR At AKV only sleep 4 and they will only confirm 4 persons--even for DVC members staying on DVc points. Values are a bit smaller and do not have sleeper chair. You could get a value room if you search RCI for a 1BR that sleeps 4 at AKV. You can check after the hold and find out the address. Kidani has a different address. Values are only in Jambo (part of the main lodge). We are a family of 5 and really like OKW, as the units are very large. Nov/Dec is a popular time. There are fewer 2Brs available. SSR/OKW tend to have the most availability in RCI. Elaine



Just to confirm, did they know you were a DVC member when they told you you could sleep 5 in a 1 bedroom?  I'm wondering, because I saw several places that only DVC members were allowed to fit 5 in a sleep 4 1-bedroom.

Also, to the OP, BLT has 1-bedrooms that sleep 5.


----------



## bowtiebear (May 24, 2013)

Thank you!

I've changed the dates some 10/18-12/9 and 1/4-2/2 so hopefully something in that range will hit.  If we go after Christmas I think we will buy the kids small things that kinda hint they will be going somewhere soon.  Thinking about it I kinda like the idea of going after so I can do that.  I just really want to see the Christmas lights but if we end up going first of next year we will be going at least!


----------

